# Microsoft kauft Activision: Die Gaming-Welt ist jetzt eine andere - Kolumne



## Lukas Schmid (18. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Microsoft kauft Activision: Die Gaming-Welt ist jetzt eine andere - Kolumne* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Microsoft kauft Activision: Die Gaming-Welt ist jetzt eine andere - Kolumne*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## McDrake (18. Januar 2022)

// Bissl offtopic?
1. Schon ne Kolumne? 
Früher gewusst, was schnell zusammengeschrieben für Klicks...?
2. Ist fürs Forum suboptimal, dass jetzt 3 Threads zum selben Thema dastehen.
Kommt ja sicher noch ein Video, dann sinds vier. Die alle zusammenfügen wäre echt toll.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

> Es ist zwar nur die Videospiel-Welt, aber zumindest die wurde ganz gehörig auf den Kopf gestellt.


Eigentlich nicht, wenn man kein Problem mit der MS Infrastruktur hat. 😉


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

Ich denke eher das MS versuchen wird Cloud Services mit den spielen für alle zugänglich zu machen und/oder dem Gamepass auf PS anzubieten.

Die Masse an Spielern werden sie sich nicht entgehen lassen wollen und ein "Zwang" auf XBox/PC funktioniert eher schlecht.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das MS versuchen wird Cloud Services mit den spielen für alle zugänglich zu machen und/oder dem Gamepass auf PS anzubieten.




Das muss Sony schon WOLLEN dass es einen XCloud Streaming Client für die PS gibt... ebenso den Gamepass.

Gegenwärtig werden die den Teufel tun.. wobei jetzt natürlich die Pressure ordentlich erhöht wird.



Vordack schrieb:


> Die Masse an Spielern werden sie sich nicht entgehen lassen wollen und ein "Zwang" auf XBox/PC funktioniert eher schlecht.



Hat MS auch nicht davon abgehalten Starfield MS exclusive zu machen, auf der PS hätte man das auch bestimmt
gut verkaufen können. Die haben 70 Milliarden (!) US-Dollar jetzt für AB gelöhnt.. wenn man das nicht knallhart überführt in eine machtvolle Position, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das muss Sony schon WOLLEN dass es einen XCloud Streaming Client für die PS gibt... ebenso den Gamepass.
> 
> Gegenwärtig werden die den Teufel tun.. wobei jetzt natürlich die Pressure ordentlich erhöht wird.


No Shit Sherlock 


fud1974 schrieb:


> Hat MS auch nicht davon abgehalten Starfield MS exclusive zu machen, auf der PS hätte man das auch bestimmt
> gut verkaufen können. Die haben 70 Milliarden (!) US-Dollar jetzt für AB gelöhnt.. wenn man das nicht knallhart überführt in eine machtvolle Position, weiß ich auch nicht.


Ich denke eher in die Zukunft was M$ für Möglichkeiten hat. COD über Ihre Cloud auch für PS-Besitzer zugänglich zu machen wäre ne lukrative Möglichkeit an neue Kundschaft zu kommen.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2022)

McDrake schrieb:


> Früher gewusst, was schnell zusammengeschrieben für Klicks...?



also wenn ICH davon früher gewusst hätte, hätte ich besseres zu tun gehabt als ne kolumne zu tippen. 



McDrake schrieb:


> 2. Ist fürs Forum suboptimal, dass jetzt 3 Threads zum selben Thema dastehen.
> Kommt ja sicher noch ein Video, dann sinds vier. Die alle zusammenfügen wäre echt toll.



mea culpa, ich dachte pcgames wartet erst noch die kommentare von amouranth und drdisrespect ab.


----------



## fud1974 (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> No Shit Sherlock



Yes, my dear Watson! 



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke eher in die Zukunft was M$ für Möglichkeiten hat. COD über Ihre Cloud auch für PS-Besitzer zugänglich zu machen wäre ne lukrative Möglichkeit an neue Kundschaft zu kommen.



Klar, aber wie gesagt auch über die Cloud müsste dass erstmal Sony mitmachen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sie gegenwärtig einen XCloud Client auf ihren Store lassen, und einen funktionsfähigen Browser haben sie auf der PS5 auch nicht wirklich via dem man das machen könnte.

Aber klar, wenn sie das raufbringen WOLLTEN und Sony sie ließe.... ja, da würde noch mal was an Umsatz fließen...

Wobei ich mir die CoD Klientel nicht vorstellen kann als Cloud - Jünger.. aber wer weiß.. in der Not frisst der Teufel usw. usw.


----------



## Cap1701D (18. Januar 2022)

LOL. Indonesien hat heute bekanntgeben, dass sie eine neue Hauptstadt bauen. Für 28 Milliarden Dollar. Activision/Blizzard ist also mehr als zwei indonesische Hauptstädte wert oder anders formuliert: Microsoft baut zweieinhalb Hauptstäde auf einmal. Verrückte Welt.


----------



## Cap1701D (18. Januar 2022)

Ansonsten finde ich den Artikel etwas zu Microsoft-bashig. Es hat doch auch niemand den Weltuntergang prophezeit als die PS4 die XBox platt gemacht hat...Umsatz und Spieletechnisch sind die beiden Plattformen doch immer noch auf Augenhöhe - mit leichtem Vorteil für Sony. Also Microsoft als Monopolisten zu beschimpfen ist mMn weit hergeholt - auf dem Handymarkt sind sie ne null, bei den sonstigen mobilen Geräten weit hinter Apple hinterher und bei Windows, Desktop schrumpfen die Marktanteilen, bei den Konsolen ist man noch weit hinter Sony.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Klar, aber wie gesagt auch über die Cloud müsste dass erstmal Sony mitmachen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sie gegenwärtig einen XCloud Client auf ihren Store lassen, und einen funktionsfähigen Browser haben sie auf der PS5 auch nicht wirklich via dem man das machen könnte.
> 
> Aber klar, wenn sie das raufbringen WOLLTEN und Sony sie ließe.... ja, da würde noch mal was an Umsatz fließen...
> 
> Wobei ich mir die CoD Klientel nicht vorstellen kann als Cloud - Jünger.. aber wer weiß.. in der Not frisst der Teufel usw. usw.


Ohm da laufen bestimmt schon Verhandlungen


----------



## schokoeis (18. Januar 2022)

Als nächstes kaufen sie einfach Sony


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Als nächstes kaufen sie einfach Sony


Sony ist leider größer


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sony ist leider größer


Die Gamessparte alleine dürfte doch ggf. machbar sein, ist alles eine Preis- und Willenfrage. 🤨


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sony ist leider größer



Sony (150 Mrd.) ist ca. dreimal so groß wie Activision (60 Mrd.).
Damit sind sie aber immer noch deutlich kleiner als Microsoft (> 2 Billionen), die vermutlich auch so eine Übernahme stemmen könnten.
Das "Problem" wird bei Sony eher sein, dass da jede Menge Zeug mit dran hängt, mit dem Microsoft vermutlich eher nichts anfangen kann. Da kauft man ja nicht nur ne Spielefirma, sondern einen Konzern mit diversen Geschäftsfeldern (Elektronik, Film, Musik, Spiele, etc.).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sony (150 Mrd.) ist ca. dreimal so groß wie Activision (60 Mrd.).
> Damit sind sie aber immer noch deutlich kleiner als Microsoft (> 2 Billionen), die vermutlich auch so eine Übernahme stemmen könnten.
> Das "Problem" wird bei Sony eher sein, dass da jede Menge Zeug mit dran hängt, mit dem Microsoft vermutlich eher nichts anfangen kann. Da kauft man ja nicht nur ne Spielefirma, sondern einen Konzern mit diversen Geschäftsfeldern (Elektronik, Film, Musik, Spiele, etc.).


Ich rede nur von der Games Sparte, schafft die 150Mrd ? 😲


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich rede nur von der Games Sparte, schafft die 150Mrd ? 😲



Nein, die 150 Mrd. gelten als Wert für den Gesamtkonzern. Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Gamessparte separat zu haben ist?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Nein, die 150 Mrd. gelten als Wert für den Gesamtkonzern. Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Gamessparte separat zu haben ist?


deswegen


> ist alles eine Preis- und Willenfrage


Natürlich gehören da dann beide Seiten dazu, wie Willens ist Sony den Teil zu verkaufen und was bietet MS ebenfalls Willen vorrausgesetzt, dafür. 😉


----------



## Poloner (18. Januar 2022)

> Nun, dass Playstation-Besitzer sich darauf einstellen müssen, dass es einige der größten Marken über kurz oder lang nicht mehr für ihre Hardware geben wird.



Also genau das, was für viele, die keine PS besitzen, schon längst Alltag war/ist. Ach, sowas dummes aber auch...


----------



## Zybba (18. Januar 2022)

@Lukas Schmid
Bei "über den Autor" stimmt was nicht.
"Lukas SchmidLukas Schmid arbeitet seit 2010 in unterschiedlichen Funktionen bei Computec Media"
Scheint aber eher mit dem Bild und der Formatierung als einem Typo zusammenzuhängen.



McDrake schrieb:


> 2. Ist fürs Forum suboptimal, dass jetzt 3 Threads zum selben Thema dastehen.


Jup, stört mich auch.
Andererseits kann man den Hype nicht liegenlassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> deswegen
> 
> Natürlich gehören da dann beide Seiten dazu, wie Willens ist Sony den Teil zu verkaufen und was bietet MS ebenfalls Willen vorrausgesetzt, dafür. 😉



Da Playstation die wirtschaftlich wohl einträglichste Sparte des Konzerns ist, die auch andere defizitäre Bereiche mit stützt, wird die Bereitschaft von Sony vermutlich eher gering sein, sich von ihrer besten Abteilung zu trennen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Da Playstation die wirtschaftlich wohl einträglichste Sparte des Konzerns ist, die auch andere defizitäre Bereiche mit stützt, wird die Bereitschaft von Sony vermutlich eher gering sein, sich von ihrer besten Abteilung zu trennen.


Wenn dem so ist, dann ist es wohl sehr unwahrscheinlich, aber man soll nie Nie sagen, wer weiß was da in den Köpfen alles vorgeht. 😉


----------



## FeralKid (18. Januar 2022)

Ich übertreibe vermutlich nicht, wenn ich sage, dass heute der denkwürdigste Tag in der Geschichte der Video- und PC Spiele ist.

Sensation trifft es irgendwie nicht, das wäre noch maßlos untertrieben.

Heute kann man sagen, dass MS diesen Deal offenbar schon vor einiger Zeit eingefädelt hat. Mike Ybarra war 15 Jahre bei MS und ist der neue Blizzard CEO geworden. Rod Fergusen ist Chef des Diablo Franchise und war vorher Schirmherr von Gears of War. Diese Übernahme ist alles - aber definitiv kein Zufall. Der Zeitpunkt für MS war offenbar absolut perfekt. Dennoch sind 70 Mrd natürlich der mit riesigem Abstand teuerste Deal in der Gaminggeschichte.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe vermutlich nicht, wenn ich sage, dass heute der denkwürdigste Tag in der Geschichte der Video- und PC Spiele ist.
> 
> Sensation trifft es irgendwie nicht, das wäre noch maßlos untertrieben.


denkwürdig vielleicht, aber nicht im positiven Sinne


----------



## TheRattlesnake (18. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe vermutlich nicht, wenn ich sage, dass heute der denkwürdigste Tag in der Geschichte der Video- und PC Spiele ist.


Doch du übertreibst. Maßlos.


----------



## FeralKid (18. Januar 2022)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> denkwürdig vielleicht, aber nicht im positiven Sinne



Das muss sich nun zeigen. In der aktuellen Situation vielleicht doch sehr positiv. Bobby Kotick muss da weg und das scheint nun zu geschehen (siehe aktuelle Meldungen). Alleine dafür war es schon super viel Wert. 

@TheRattlesnake:
Sagst Du


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Sony (150 Mrd.) ist ca. dreimal so groß wie Activision (60 Mrd.).
> Damit sind sie aber immer noch deutlich kleiner als Microsoft (> 2 Billionen), die vermutlich auch so eine Übernahme stemmen könnten.
> Das "Problem" wird bei Sony eher sein, dass da jede Menge Zeug mit dran hängt, mit dem Microsoft vermutlich eher nichts anfangen kann. Da kauft man ja nicht nur ne Spielefirma, sondern einen Konzern mit diversen Geschäftsfeldern (Elektronik, Film, Musik, Spiele, etc.).


Sry, mein Fehler


----------



## Gast1649365804 (18. Januar 2022)

Ja, immer ruhig bleiben. Wahrscheinlich wird sich die nächsten 2-3 Jahre erstmal nicht allzu viel ändern oder auf den Kopf gestellt werden. (eventuelle neue Marktverschiebungen durch weitere Einverleibungen mal außen vor)
Eine Garantie für gute Spiele ist das alles leider nicht. Studios aufzubauen ist schwierig und langwierig, kaufen ist einfacher, klar. Erinnert mich ein bißchen an den Profi-Fussball gerade. 
Inwiefern das alles Auswirkungen auf den großen Rivalen Sony hat, wird sich zeigen. 
Was bleibt übrig, wenn sich irgendjemand irgendwann mal alles einverleibt hat? Nicht viel, ist leider zu befürchten, zumindest nicht, was kreative Spiele und außergewöhnliche Ideen betrifft, aber wer weiß? Vielleicht ist das auch nur Schwarzmalerei. 
Mich selber interessiert dieser Deal gar nicht, weil ich nicht ein einziges Activision Blizzard Spiel in den letzten Jahren gespielt habe, denn wer beim qualitativen Anspruch bergab noch Gas gibt, dessen Spiele haben mehr und mehr an Reiz verloren. Kann mir persönlich auch gestohlen bleiben…aber für viele andere Spieler bedeutet es vielleicht was anderes. Naja, man wird sehen. Die Suppe wird nie so heiß gegessen, wie sie gekocht wird.
Letztlich bleibt wohl nur noch Nintendo… 😉


----------



## Nevrion (18. Januar 2022)

Na ja, Blizzard Activison war im Prinzip ein totes Pferd. Nicht weil es keinen Umsatz mehr generiert, aber weil es schon ewig keine neuen Marken mehr etabliert und durch verschiedene Anschuldigungen innerhalb der Belegschaft Öffentlichkeitswirksam gebasht wurde. Die Spielerschaft schwindet und in der Gamerwelt hat man immer weniger Relevanz.
Ist der Ruf erst runiert, lebt' sich's gänzlich ungeniert. Klar das Microsoft, die sowieso auf alles Scheißen, da zuschlagen wollte.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (18. Januar 2022)

MS hat einen "netten" Aufschlag pro Aktie gezahlt. Knapp 25 Dollar/Euro ? pro Aktie, soll es gewesen sein.
Für den Spieler sicher nicht optimal, allerdings hatte Activision/Blizzard für mich kaum noch was zu bieten. Dass *Kotick* bleiben darf oder sogar will, das überrascht mich. Es wäre für ihn sicher eine Art "Königsweg" aus der Firma gewesen.

Edit: Die Nummer mit Kotick, ist wohl noch nicht durch...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2022)

Nicht dass ich hellsehen könnte, aber bei dem Abwärtstrend den Activision-Blizzard in den letzten 2 Jahren hingelegt hat - kaputtes Image aus Sicht der Spieler, Sexismus-Skandal, abfallender Wert usw. -  und in Anbetracht dessen dass die einstigen Urgesteine von Blizzard auch nicht ohne Grund gegangen sind wäre es vielleicht früher oder später wohl so oder so zu einer Übernahme gekommen.

Ähnliches prophezeihe ich CDPR wenn die sich von der ganzen Cyberpunk-Affäre nicht mehr erholen sollten.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (18. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nicht dass ich hellsehen könnte, aber bei dem Abwärtstrend den Activision-Blizzard in den letzten 2 Jahren hingelegt hat - kaputtes Image aus Sicht der Spieler, Sexismus-Skandal, abfallender Wert usw. -  und in Anbetracht dessen dass die einstigen Urgesteine von Blizzard auch nicht ohne Grund gegangen sind wäre es vielleicht früher oder später wohl so oder so zu einer Übernahme gekommen.



Trotz alledem war ABK ja trotzdem ein profitables Unternehmen.
Die Gelddruckmaschinen namens Call of Duty, Candy Crush und World of Warcraft allein haben dafür gesorgt, dass der Laden lief und Milliarden Umsätze gefahren hat. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass die an der wirtschaftlichen Krücke gingen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Januar 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Trotz alledem war ABK ja trotzdem ein profitables Unternehmen.
> Die Gelddruckmaschinen namens Call of Duty, Candy Crush und World of Warcraft allein haben dafür gesorgt, dass der Laden lief und Milliarden Umsätze gefahren hat. Ist jetzt nicht so, dass die an der wirtschaftlichen Krücke gingen.


Das natürlich nicht, aber aus Sicht der Anleger - ABK ist schließlich börsennotiert - haben die Ereignisse jüngster und länger zurückliegender Zeit dem Wert des Unternehmens deutlich geschadet. Sie haben sich durch Eigenverschulden in Verruf und somit wirtschaftlich verwundbar gemacht.

COD hat nicht mehr die Zugkraft wie zu seinen besten Zeiten, WarCraft ist dank Reforged ein verbranntes Kind, WoW hat mit starker MMO-Konkurrenz zu kämpfen... Und wie es mit Diablo aussieht kann man jetzt auch nur spekulieren.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (18. Januar 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> @Lukas Schmid
> Bei "über den Autor" stimmt was nicht.
> "Lukas SchmidLukas Schmid arbeitet seit 2010 in unterschiedlichen Funktionen bei Computec Media"
> Scheint aber eher mit dem Bild und der Formatierung als einem Typo zusammenzuhängen.



Danke!


----------



## HandsomeLoris (18. Januar 2022)

Lukas Schmid finde ich den falschen Redakteur für eine solchen Artikel (ja es ist eine Kolumne aber trotzdem) . Bei der letzten Kolumne ging klar hervor, dass er ein grosser Sony-Fan ist - um es mal freundlich auszudrücken.
Ich sehe die Activision-Übernahme gerade hinsichtlich der möglichen Folgen auch sehr kritisch, aber die Kolumne ist arg einseitig. Der Grundgedanke bzw. die Kritik, dass Microsoft die Konkurrenz einfach in Grund und Boden kauft, ist berechtigt, das Microsoft-Bashing hingegen nicht. Der Good Guy Sony hat jede Menge Geld in die Hand genommen, um sich für jedes Spiel, das sie kriegen können, die Zeitexklusivität zu sichern - Microsoft nimmt die ganz dicke Brieftasche hervor und kauft ganze Publisher. 
Natürlich ist eine Übernahme (gerade in dieser Grössenordnung!) eine ganz andere Hausnummer als Zeitexklusivität, aber in beiden Fällen wurde einfach der Geldhahn geöffnet, um sich schnell und einfach einen Vorteil zu erkaufen - man muss also konsequenterweise beide Unternehmen in den Senkel stellen.


----------



## Loosa (18. Januar 2022)

Lukas Schmid schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich: Das entspricht fünf Fußballfeldern, auf denen man 70 gottverdammte Milliarden Dollar gestapelt hat!


Endlich Vergleiche, die man auch echt mal versteht!
Göttlich. 🤣

Ob man das wohl auch auf der Fläche Hamburgs stapeln kann? 🤔


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Januar 2022)

Solange uns da noch keine neuen Spiele wie am Fleißband erwarten, kann man ja wohl schlecht von Monopol reden.
Sind ja nicht viele Spiele, die Activision Blizzard so im Jahr veröffentlicht.

Da könnte man eher auf die Marken schielen, die man seit Jahren nicht mehr angerührt hat, aber ob Microsoft die wieder anpacken will?
Durch den Deal könnte man aber immerhin mal das 2009er Wolfenstein digital veröffentlichen, hätte ich nichts dagegen.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Januar 2022)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Durch den Deal könnte man aber immerhin mal das 2009er Wolfenstein digital veröffentlichen, hätte ich nichts dagegen.


Wäre denkbar dass da die Lizenzlage schwierig war vorher stimmt. Das kam ja von Rawen und id unter Activision und danach wurde id dann Teil Bethesdas, genau wie Wolfenstein. Wenn jetzt alles davon Teil des selben Hauptkonzerns ist, wäre Wolfenstein 2009 möglich stimmt.


----------



## 1xok (18. Januar 2022)

> Microsoft muss nicht mal unbedingt klug agieren, es muss vor allem die Geldbörse öffnen, und mit dem quasi unendlichen Fluss an monetären Ressourcen kann jeder Widerstand wie eine Fliege zerdrückt werden.


Ich fände es eigentlich ziemlich unglaublich, wenn die Aufsichtsbehörden das alles einfach so durchwinken.

Mit jeder Mega-Übernahme wird mir der Gamingsektor unsympathischer. Ich glaube spätestens wenn Valve/Steam von einem der großen Techkonzerne (Apple, Amazon, Microsoft, Facebook, Google, Tencent) geschluckt wird, bin ich raus. Nicht aus dem Gaming, aber weg von bezahlten Spielen. Offenbar fördert unser Geld nur die Gier. Alleine schon wegen des Klimaschutzes sollte es keine künstlichen Exklusivtitel geben. Niemand sollte gezwungen werden sich eine Konsole zu kaufen, wenn er bereits ein taugliches Gerät besitzt.


----------



## MrFob (18. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich fände es eigentlich ziemlich unglaublich, wenn die Aufsichtsbehörden das alles einfach so durchwinken.
> 
> Mit jeder Mega-Übernahme wird mir der Gamingsektor unsympathischer. Ich glaube spätestens wenn Valve/Steam von einem der großen Techkonzerne (Apple, Amazon, Microsoft, Facebook, Google, Tencent) geschluckt wird, bin ich raus. Nicht aus dem Gaming, aber weg von bezahlten Spielen. Offenbar fördert unser Geld nur die Gier. Alleine schon wegen des Klimaschutzes sollte es keine künstlichen Exklusivtitel geben. Niemand sollte gezwungen werden sich eine Konsole zu kaufen, wenn er bereits ein taugliches Gerät besitzt.


Valve ist doch gar nicht am Aktienmarkt. Da muesste der gute Gabe den Laden schon direkt verkaufen.


----------



## 1xok (18. Januar 2022)

MrFob schrieb:


> Valve ist doch gar nicht am Aktienmarkt. Da muesste der gute Gabe den Laden schon direkt verkaufen.


Ja, das ist wirklich ein Segen. Nur werden die Summen immer höher. Noch scheint GabeN Bock zu haben. Sollte sich das irgendwann einmal ändern (er müsste jetzt auch so um die 60 sein), muss er sicher nicht lange auf ein unmoralisches Angebot warten. Und wenn man ein Unternehmen wie Valve an die Börse bringt, kann man das verausgabte Geld darüber wahrscheinlich gleich wieder einnehmen.


----------



## lokokokode (18. Januar 2022)

Der erste Artikel von Schmidt, dem ich voll und ganz zustimme


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Ja, das ist wirklich ein Segen. Nur werden die Summen immer höher. Noch scheint GabeN Bock zu haben. Sollte sich das irgendwann einmal ändern (er müsste jetzt auch so um die 60 sein), muss er sicher nicht lange auf ein unmoralisches Angebot warten. Und wenn man ein Unternehmen wie Valve an die Börse bringt, kann man das verausgabte Geld darüber wahrscheinlich gleich wieder einnehmen.



Der Verkauf der eigenen Firma ist ja zum Glück nicht der einzige Weg, wenn man als Besitzer in Rente gehen will.
Vielleicht zieht sich Gabe intern auch schon einen Nachfolger heran, der seinen Vorstellungen und Werten entsprechend handelt und dann ebenfalls wenig Interesse an einem Verkauf hat.


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

Finde die Spieleseiten haben nicht den Weitblick für diesen deal, denn nirgends wird es erwähnt.
Im Gegensatz zu Nachrichtensendern, Börsen etc.

MS hat Blizzard sicher nicht nur wegen ihren Studios und Games gekauft, sondern einfach weil der Deal sich jetzt angeboten hat und sie Kapazitäten und Knowhow brauchten.
A-B hat fast 10.000 Mitarbeiter und MS arbeitet sicher an etwas großen und will das rennen um das Metaverse gewinnen und das geht nur mit Geld und Leuten...
Beides hat MS.

Das sie gleichzeitig ihre Position vom Gamepass und XBox weiter mit exklusiven Blockbustern bestücken können ist ein schöner Nebeneffekt, welcher ihre Geldbörse füllt, bis das ganz große Ding kommt...

Ein nächster Kandidat für MS ist sicher auch EA, würde mich nicht wundern wenn dieser auch auf ihren Zettel steht, preislich ist er sogar einiges billiger...


----------



## fud1974 (19. Januar 2022)

Am Aktienmarkt herrschen wohl jetzt im Gaming Markt schon Übernahmephantasien.. habe mir jetzt die Kurse nicht direkt angeschaut, aber nach Nachrichtenlage sind die Kurse von Ubisoft und EA gestiegen, nicht, weil die schlagartig jetzt die besseren Unternehmen geworden wären (klar), sondern weil die als "next targets" gelten.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Am Aktienmarkt herrschen wohl jetzt im Gaming Markt schon Übernahmephantasien.. habe mir jetzt die Kurse nicht direkt angeschaut, aber nach Nachrichtenlage sind die Kurse von Ubisoft und EA gestiegen, nicht, weil die schlagartig jetzt die besseren Unternehmen geworden wären (klar), sondern weil die als "next targets" gelten.



...und bei sony gings kräftig runter.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Alleine schon wegen des Klimaschutzes sollte es keine künstlichen Exklusivtitel geben. Niemand sollte gezwungen werden sich eine Konsole zu kaufen, wenn er bereits ein taugliches Gerät besitzt.


Und was ist, wenn kein taugliches Gerät vorhanden ist? Inwiefern wird jemand gezwungen, etwas zu kaufen?
Wie ich das sehe, ist nach wie vor alles freiwillig. Im Grunde wird jeder gezwungen, ein geeignetes Gerät zu kaufen, wenn er überhaupt spielen will und wenn es dir wirklich um Klimaschutz geht, müßtest du eigentlich Konsolen unterstützen, denn die sind wesentlich stromsparender, als halbwegs aktuelle Gaming-PC‘s.
Nein, ich denke, es geht dir nicht um Klimaschutz, sondern du benutzt das Thema als Alibi, weil dir Konsolen (außer natürlich das SteamDeck) sowieso ein Dorn im Auge sind.
Das, was du vorschlägst, hat einen Namen…kein freier Markt mehr…nennt sich Kommunismus.


----------



## Frullo (19. Januar 2022)

Äh... wovon ich hier erstmal gar nichts lese: Der Deal könnte auch aufgrund des Kartellgesetzes der USA gar nicht zustande kommen...


----------



## FeralKid (19. Januar 2022)

Frullo schrieb:


> Äh... wovon ich hier erstmal gar nichts lese: Der Deal könnte auch aufgrund des Kartellgesetzes der USA gar nicht zustande kommen...



Das Ding wird genauso durchgewunken wie der Bethesda Deal. Grund: Aufgrund der beiden anderen ähnlich großen Gamingschwergewichte Tencent und Sony besteht (noch) nicht die Gefahr eines Monopols. Aber wenn das so weiter geht.... Dann schon.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Januar 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Na ja, Blizzard Activison war im Prinzip ein totes Pferd. Nicht weil es keinen Umsatz mehr generiert, aber weil es schon ewig keine neuen Marken mehr etabliert und durch verschiedene Anschuldigungen innerhalb der Belegschaft Öffentlichkeitswirksam gebasht wurde. [..]


... also wenn ich mir hier die Gewinne von AB anschaue, dann wäre ich auch gern ein totes Pferd.  

Aber ja, du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht. Keine neuen Marken bzw. die alten werden nicht mehr so gepflegt bzw. so interessant gestaltet, dass die Spieler am Ball bleiben. Das ist aber eben auch das Problem mit erfolgreichen und großen Firmen, wenn hier Mrd.-Gewinne eingefahren werden, ist die Risikobereitschaft was zu ändern eben nicht so gegeben ... never change a running system. Oder so.


----------



## schokoeis (19. Januar 2022)

FeralKid schrieb:


> Das Ding wird genauso durchgewunken wie der Bethesda Deal. Grund: Aufgrund der beiden anderen ähnlich großen Gamingschwergewichte Tencent und Sony besteht (noch) nicht die Gefahr eines Monopols. Aber wenn das so weiter geht.... Dann schon.



Und wenn MS nicht zugeschlagen hätte, dann wohl Tencent. AB wäre so oder so aufgekauft worden.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ob man das wohl auch auf der Fläche Hamburgs stapeln kann? 🤔


Nein leider nicht.
Die übliche Einhundert-US-Dollar-Banknote reicht nicht aus bei 70 Milliarden.
Hamburgs Fläche beträgt 755,2 km² - die Geldsumme reicht leider nur um 691,6 km² zu bedecken
Tut mir leid.


----------



## Basileukum (19. Januar 2022)

Was bedeutet das für die Spieler?

Garnichts, es geht weiter wie bisher. Die Qualität einer einst geilsten Spieleschmiede nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab und es wird halt irgendein Rotz produziert und per PR gehypt und dann millionenfach verkauft, bis es halt gar nicht mehr geht, dann geht die Karavane weiter. 

Was bedeutet das für die GIndustrie?

Die Qualität nimmt weiter ab. Wie immer bei Zentralisierungen und Anballungen, dafür nimmt der Ausstoß zu. Mehr Mist von XY in kürzerem Zeitraum. Die Kreativität und die Möglichkeiten geile Titel zu schaffen wird eben auch weiterhin weiter sinken. Aber das ist nicht schlimm, wer nicht ganz debil ist, der arbeitet halt bei kleineren Firmen weiter, die ihre qualitativen Produkte an den Mann bringen, wenn auch weniger davon als MS.

Was bedeutet das für Activision Blizzard? 

Egal, die haben eh alle dabei mitgeholfen eine einst epische Spieleschmiede abzuwirtschaften und in eine Melkkuh zu verwandeln, was da mit den Tätern und Helfershelfern passiert ist mir auch mal reichlich egal.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. Januar 2022)

1xok schrieb:


> Ich fände es eigentlich ziemlich unglaublich, wenn die Aufsichtsbehörden das alles einfach so durchwinken.





Frullo schrieb:


> Äh... wovon ich hier erstmal gar nichts lese: Der Deal könnte auch aufgrund des Kartellgesetzes der USA gar nicht zustande kommen...




Laut Der Aktionär , nach Abschluss der Transaktion werde Microsoft nach Umsatz zum drittgrößten Gaming-Unternehmen der Welt hinter Tencent und Sony.

Da es, wie oben aufgeführt, zwei größere Unternehmen gibt, die dann auch noch in ausländischer Hand liegen, wird die FTC sich da vorraussichtlich keinen Millimeter bewegen.




FeralKid schrieb:


> Das Ding wird genauso durchgewunken wie der Bethesda Deal. Grund: Aufgrund der beiden anderen ähnlich großen Gamingschwergewichte Tencent und Sony besteht (noch) nicht die Gefahr eines Monopols. Aber wenn das so weiter geht.... Dann schon.


Meine Rede, aber es kann noch Sony oder Tencent verschwinden, da wie gesagt ausländische Unternehmen, bevor die FTC sich da groß regt - die FTC ist nicht absolut neutral.


----------



## Gemar (19. Januar 2022)

Ich sag es mal so. Von den beiden Firmen Activision und Blizzard habe ich so oder so nichts mehr gekauft. Die sind für mich seit Jahren schon abgestiegen.

Dieser Deal ist aber trotzdem eine Wucht. Call of Duty exklusiv für die xBox?
Jetzt braucht Sony eine gute Shooter Serie für die Playstation. Diablo Alternativen gibt es ja schon zu genüge.
Im Gegenzug würde aber auch ein erheblicher Anteil an Kunden einfach wegbrechen. Der xBox sollte das gar nicht so stark zu Gute kommen. Schließlich läßt es sich am PC ebenfalls gut zocken, auch mit Gamepad.

Microsoft erkauft sich Marktanteile, ansonsten tun sie nichts für den Gamingmarkt. Im Gegenteil. Monopolisierung ist ätzend.
Warum wird so ein Deal überhaupt durchgewunken? Und warum hat das Activision überhaupt nötig?


----------



## Rdrk710 (19. Januar 2022)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich sag es mal so. Von den beiden Firmen Activision und Blizzard habe ich so oder so nichts mehr gekauft. Die sind für mich seit Jahren schon abgestiegen.
> 
> Dieser Deal ist aber trotzdem eine Wucht. Call of Duty exklusiv für die xBox?
> Jetzt braucht Sony eine gute Shooter Serie für die Playstation. Diablo Alternativen gibt es ja schon zu genüge.
> ...


Jo. Das ist derzeit auch das einzige, worum es Microsoft geht: USER, USER, USER. Hinterher steigt der Marktwert (bzw., lassen sich Gewinne errechnen), weil man eben mehr USER zu bieten hat als z.B. Sony. Was anderes braucht man sich nicht vormachen.

USER heißt dabei wohl derzeit aktive Accounts.

Den Geschäftsplan, seinen Markt"wert" darauf zu begründen hat Microsoft nicht erfunden, sondern führt ihn nur in gerade neue Höhen. Wohin die Reise dann geht, sollte das Monopol erreicht werden - keine Ahnung.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. Januar 2022)

Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob es M$ wirklich in erster Linie um CoD und Co. geht, sondern eher um die Anteile von AB im mobilen Bereich, wo M$ bisher  nicht gerade die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ist.
Wenn man den Zahlen Glauben schenken darf, ist wohl der größte Teil des Geschäftsfeldes von AB inzwischen der mobile Bereich. War mir auch nicht bewußt und bis gestern hatte ich keine Ahnung, das Candy Crush auch dazu gehört. 
Im Gaming Bereich weiß ich es nicht, aber aus anderen Industriezweigen gibt es eine interessante Entwicklung, nämlich, daß es rund 80 Prozent der übernommenen Unternehmen ein Jahr nach der Übernahme bereits schlechter ging als vorher. Eine Übernahme allein gereicht zumindest tendenziell meistens nicht zum Vorteil der betroffenen Firmen. 
Man wird sehen, wie es am Ende ausgeht und was es letztlich bedeutet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Januar 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.
> Die übliche Einhundert-US-Dollar-Banknote reicht nicht aus bei 70 Milliarden.
> Hamburgs Fläche beträgt 755,2 km² - die Geldsumme reicht leider nur um 691,6 km² zu bedecken
> Tut mir leid.


Wo wird denn in den USA mit 100$ Noten bezahlt ?
Mich hat man 1990 bereits sehr schief angeguckt ... 5 mal den Schein betrachtet und gegen das Licht gehalten,
Abteilungsleiter gerufen etc. als ich mal mit einer 50$ Note zahlen wollte.

Wohlgemerkt in einem riesigen Laden mit 20-30 Kassen !

Bis zur 20$ Note ging es damals problemlos, meine mitgebrachten 50$ und 100$ mußte ich damals in einer großen Bank "kleinreiben" lassen um da Barzahlungskräftig zu sein. 😋


----------



## PhalasSP (19. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher, ob es M$ wirklich in erster Linie um CoD und Co. geht, sondern eher um die Anteile von AB im mobilen Bereich, wo M$ bisher  nicht gerade die hellste Kerze auf der Torte ist.
> Wenn man den Zahlen Glauben schenken darf, ist wohl der größte Teil des Geschäftsfeldes von AB inzwischen der mobile Bereich. War mir auch nicht bewußt und bis gestern hatte ich keine Ahnung, das Candy Crush auch dazu gehört.
> Im Gaming Bereich weiß ich es nicht, aber aus anderen Industriezweigen gibt es eine interessante Entwicklung, nämlich, daß es rund 80 Prozent der übernommenen Unternehmen ein Jahr nach der Übernahme bereits schlechter ging als vorher. Eine Übernahme allein gereicht zumindest tendenziell meistens nicht zum Vorteil der betroffenen Firmen.
> Man wird sehen, wie es am Ende ausgeht und was es letztlich bedeutet.


MS hatte laut Stand letztes Quartal ein Barvermögen von 120mrd Dollar auf dem Konto und da kommen jeden Monat 20mrd+ dazu.
Klar das die AB kaufen wenn es am Boden liegt und der Preis billiger ist.

AB hat immer noch einen riesigen Umsatz. 10.000 Mitarbeiter. Extrem starke Marken. Bringen mit die meisten AAA Titel pro Jahr raus. Und MS hat aktuell genau 0 Games von ihnen im Gamepass.

MS hat ganz andere Ziele sie wollen das Netflix der Gamingbranche werden und dafür brauchen sie starke IP's und exklusive Titel und Manpower. Und genau das haben sie eingekauft. und sie haben jetzt schon mehr Abos als Netflix nach 4 Jahren. Und alle Plattformen wie Netflix, Disney und Co. haben eins gemeinsam...exklusive Produkte.
Zudem brauchen sie mehr Leute für ihr eigenes Metaverse.

Sony ist "noch" auf Platz2 aber das wird sich bald verändern, wenn MS und somit AB keine Spiele mehr dafür bringt. COD ist der Umsatzstärkste Titel auf der PS. Gibt es den nur noch bei MS kommen 15millionen Gamer zu MS und lassen ihr Geld im Gamepass und bei der XBox.

Kauft MS jetzt noch EA, was sie alleine auf Grund ihrer Portokasse locker noch könnten...
Geht Playsation nach und nach der Dritthersteller Support und wichtige IP's aus, weil alles exclusiv für Gamepass und XBox kommt.
Genau so wird es hier sein TES6, Starfield etc. kommt schon nicht mehr für Playstation und auch Diablo4 und neue COD werden ab 2023 sicher nicht mehr für Playstation kommen und somit sinkt der Umsatz immer weiter und ihrer steigt alleine durch die Abozahlen des Gamepass immer weiter und weiter...
Dieser Kauf verrät dir eigentlich jetzt schon wann D4 rauskommt...nicht vor Abschluss des deals und Ende 2023...


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. Januar 2022)

PhalasSP schrieb:


> MS hatte laut Stand letztes Quartal ein Barvermögen von 120mrd Dollar auf dem Konto und da kommen jeden Monat 20mrd+ dazu.
> Klar das die AB kaufen wenn es am Boden liegt und der Preis billiger ist.
> 
> AB hat immer noch einen riesigen Umsatz. 10.000 Mitarbeiter. Extrem starke Marken. Bringen mit die meisten AAA Titel pro Jahr raus. Und MS hat aktuell genau 0 Games von ihnen im Gamepass.
> ...


Vorsicht Meinung 

Schon klar, das ist der offensichtliche Teil.
Kann alles sein, aber ich sehe das gar nicht mal so sehr als Bedrohung für Sony und Co.
Natürlich ist es eine Breitseite, das sehe ich auch so. Ich will auch gar nicht zu sehr auf die "Erzfeindschaft" zu Sony eingehen, denn wer bereits eine PS hat, wird sie auch weiter nutzen und das Interesse daran ist ungebrochen.
Auf meine persönliche Spielelandschaft hätte es null Auswirkung, erschiene CoD nicht mehr für die PS oder Starfield oder Elder Scrolls. Alles Titel, die ich sowieso nicht spiele.
Aber du hast recht, CoD ist ein Zugpferd und ich bin nicht der Maßstab.
Ich glaube...oder vielleicht ist es auch Hoffnung, dass der Deal (und andere werden folgen in dieser verrückt gewordenen Welt), also daß die Auswirkungen gar nicht so gravierend sind, mal schauen.
Wie es auch ohne das alles geht, also ohne GamePass, ohne das ganze Online-Gedöns (nicht negativ gemeint) und ohne das ganze Drumherum, zeigt mir immer noch Nintendo. Ich weiß, ich weiß, die sind und waren schon immer irgendwie anders und speziell und genau da liegt vielleicht sogar für Sony eine Chance, sich vom Einheitsbrei abzuheben.
Wer mich hier ein bißchen kennt, der weiß, daß ich kein Fan von Abo-Modellen bin, denn Spiele sind absolut inflationär geworden und verlieren dadurch meiner Ansicht nach an Wertigkeit und auch Wertschätzung, sie sind für viele schon zu einer Art Ramschware verkommen. Ich finde das sehr schade und es spornt auch Entwickler kaum dazu an, gute Qualität zu liefern, weil nach kurzer Zeit schon eine neue Spiele-Flut auf die User einprasselt, die eigentlich schon keiner mehr wirklich bewältigen kann.
Wenn Sie (die Konkurrenz) es geschickt anstellen, könnte man das sogar zu seinem Vorteil nutzen.
Denn je größer und "fetter" man ist, umso schwerfälliger und träger ist man und in manchen Bereichen auch anfälliger.


----------



## Solala123 (19. Januar 2022)

Wie du sagst: Activision/Blizzard ist am Boden... vollgepackt mit Sexismus-Skandalen, ausgebeuteter Mitarbeiter und widerwärtigen Unternehmungsstrukturen, die den Kunden absoluten Müll zum Fraß vorwerfen. Studios wie Raven vollkommen am Verrotten in der alljährlichen Call of Duty Maschinerie. 
Und jetzt kommt da der böse böse "Good Guy" deren Unternehmensphilosophie nun mal nachweislich in Richtung Kundenfreundlichkeit, Inklusion, Barrierefreiheit geht und kauft diesen Schandfleck der Spielindustrie auf, womit auch (laut aktuellen Berichten) Boby Kotick's Zeiten ein Ende nehmen werden. 
So viel Blödsinn in "Good Guy" sehe ich darin nämlich gar nicht. Man schaue sich die CEO's bei den Xbox Game Studios in puncto Frauenanteil und Diversität an, das MS-Rewards Programm, das Accessibility Programm, das Insider Programm, Smart Delivery, man siehe die diesjährigen Game Awards Auszeichnung führ Barrierefreiheit in Games, etc. etc. etc. Es gibt nachweislich zig Dinge die Microsoft aktuell einfach besser macht, als jeder, absolut jeder, Publisher da draußen!
Und anstelle, dass dies nach den aktuellen Skandalen in den Vordergrund gerückt wird, wird es sogar in den Hintergrund gerückt. In dem Unternehmen hängen tausende Arbeitsplätze, die nun eine Aussicht auf bessere Umstände haben... man könnte sich über COD, World of Warcraft etc. auf Steam freuen... Raven, das vielleicht zurück an die Seite von id Software gestellt wird und an ein neues Quake gesetzt werden... die Befreiung von talentierten Studios aus der Gefangenschaft der COD-Maschinerie.... Aber Hauptsache deine PlayStation, die jahrelang ihre Vormachtstellung mit Exklusivdeals (auch in COD) gegen ALLE anderen Plattformen untermauert hat, sowie sich vehement gegen Crossplay stellt, könnte evtl. kein Call of Duty mehr bekommen. Tut mir leid, wenn sich mein Mitgefühl in Grenzen hält. "Monopol" bei 'nem Marketshare auf Platz 3 liegend, klingt auch interessant... 
... ach, vertagen wir das bis Warner Games von Microsoft aufgekauft wurde


----------



## Loosa (19. Januar 2022)

Lukas Schmid schrieb:


> Die Gaming-Welt ist jetzt eine andere - Kolumne


Das ist der Punkt. Die Gaming-Welt (eher Digitalwelt) wird bald eine andere sein, und Microsoft ist dafür unterirdisch gewappnet. Sony mag vielleicht irgendwann Kollateralschaden werden. Aber die 70 Mrd. sind eine Wette auf die Zukunft und zielen voll gegen Facebook.

Die Kolumne ist unterhaltsam, aber auch eng auf meine jetzige Spielerperspektive begrenzt.
Eine etwas weiter greifende Analyse findet sich bei der Süddeutschen: Microsoft wettet aufs Metaversum


----------



## Gast1649365804 (19. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eine etwas weiter greifende Analyse findet sich bei der Süddeutschen: Microsoft wettet aufs Metaversum


Ready Player One lässt schön grüßen


----------



## TobiasHartlehnert (20. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Eine etwas weiter greifende Analyse findet sich bei der Süddeutschen: Microsoft wettet aufs Metaversum


Naja, da werden auch nur Mutmaßungen aufgestellt, aber keine Belege dafür geliefert. Ist doch eher ein ziemlich dünner Beitrag. Und seit wann ist "Overwatch" ein Sportspiel und die Xbox eine X-Box? 

Edit: Ok, auf pcgh.de wird zumindest Microsoft-CEO Sataya Nadella mit "Activision Blizzard soll eine Schlüsselrolle bei der Entwicklung von Metaversen-Plattformen spielen" zitiert, allerdings steht das nicht in der verlinkten Quelle. Und bei der SZ gibts mal gar keine Quellen-Links.


----------



## devilsreject (21. Januar 2022)

General-Lee schrieb:


> Wie es auch ohne das alles geht, also ohne GamePass, ohne das ganze Online-Gedöns (nicht negativ gemeint) und ohne das ganze Drumherum, zeigt mir immer noch Nintendo. Ich weiß, ich weiß, die sind und waren schon immer irgendwie anders und speziell und genau da liegt vielleicht sogar für Sony eine Chance, sich vom Einheitsbrei abzuheben.


Naja Nintendo hat einen komplett anderen Stellenwert in der Welt. Ich kenne kaum ein Kind welches nicht einen DS oder ne Switch hat. Dann kommt der unheimlich große Nostalgiewert für Millionen von Menschen hinzu die mit Mario und Zelda oder Metroid usw aufgewachsen sind. Daneben setzt Nintendo immer mal wieder auf außergewöhnliche Konzepte.

Sony ist einfach nur eine Konsole mit einigen exclusiven Titeln. Aber machen wir uns mal nichts vor, die meistverkauften Spiele sind dann doch so Dinger wie COD oder Fifa und für sowas ist keine Playstation nötig. Der Zugzwang durch den Freundeskreis war enorm groß, sodass viele sich pauschal für ne Playstation entschieden haben um mit den Kumpels zu zocken. Das alles ändert sich aber momentan rasant. Die mangelnde Verfügbarkeit der Konsolen tut sein übriges, viele die ne PS5 wollten haben sich mit ner Xbox angefreundet sofern sie diese bekommen konnten. Nicht wenige sind glücklich sich getraut zu haben. 

Ich teile deine Ansichten bezüglich der Spieleabos, trotzdem ist der Gamepass für Millionen das Kaufargument schlechthin, auch am PC erfreut sich das Ding zunehmender Beliebtheit. Sony bleibt eine wirkliche gute Konsolenschmiede sowie auch einige der Exclusives richtige Bretter sind, aber ob das reichen wird in der Zukunft wage ich doch zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Gast1649365804 (22. Januar 2022)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Naja Nintendo hat einen komplett anderen Stellenwert in der Welt. Ich kenne kaum ein Kind welches nicht einen DS oder ne Switch hat. Dann kommt der unheimlich große Nostalgiewert für Millionen von Menschen hinzu die mit Mario und Zelda oder Metroid usw aufgewachsen sind. Daneben setzt Nintendo immer mal wieder auf außergewöhnliche Konzepte.
> 
> Sony ist einfach nur eine Konsole mit einigen exclusiven Titeln. Aber machen wir uns mal nichts vor, die meistverkauften Spiele sind dann doch so Dinger wie COD oder Fifa und für sowas ist keine Playstation nötig. Der Zugzwang durch den Freundeskreis war enorm groß, sodass viele sich pauschal für ne Playstation entschieden haben um mit den Kumpels zu zocken. Das alles ändert sich aber momentan rasant. Die mangelnde Verfügbarkeit der Konsolen tut sein übriges, viele die ne PS5 wollten haben sich mit ner Xbox angefreundet sofern sie diese bekommen konnten. Nicht wenige sind glücklich sich getraut zu haben.
> 
> Ich teile deine Ansichten bezüglich der Spieleabos, trotzdem ist der Gamepass für Millionen das Kaufargument schlechthin, auch am PC erfreut sich das Ding zunehmender Beliebtheit. Sony bleibt eine wirkliche gute Konsolenschmiede sowie auch einige der Exclusives richtige Bretter sind, aber ob das reichen wird in der Zukunft wage ich doch zu bezweifeln.


Ja, absolut. Bin ich bei dir.
Es gibt aber nicht nur diejenigen, die CoD oder Fifa und so weiter spielen. Ich glaube auch, wenn sich genau die, für die diese Spiele der Grund waren, sich eine PS5 zulegen zu wollen, sich stattdessen nun auf eine andere Plattform ausweichen, macht dies den Weg frei für Leute, die sich aus anderen Gründen eine Playstation zulegen wollen. Nicht jeder, der eine PS haben will, tut das, weil er darauf die genannten Titel spielen will. Man hört oder liest halt nur vermehrt das „Gejammer“ derjenigen. Die schweigende Mehrheit wird sich davon nicht relevant beeinflussen lassen, denke ich oder das ist meine Überzeugung.
Ob ich recht habe, wird sich zeigen. Hundertprozentig sicher kann man nie sein.
Es würde mich sogar freuen, wenn CoD, FiFa und Co, für viele nicht der Grund ist, sich überhaupt irgendeine Spieleplattform zuzulegen. Seit so vielen Jahren ruhen sich die Publisher auf dem immer gleichen „Scheiss“ aus und zocken die Spieler mit null Innovation, Microtransaktionen und dem selben alten Wein in neuen Schläuchen ab.
Naja, hat vielleicht auch was damit zu tun, in welcher Spielergeneration man aufgewachsen ist. Wer nix anderes großartig kennt, wird das toll finden. Doch mittlerweile ist die Altersgruppe der 39-65 jährigen die größte Spielergruppe und ich denke, die hat mehrheitlich andere Ansprüche und hängt auch mehrheitlich nicht in Foren herum. 
Bin daher der Ansicht, dass das, was man so hört und liest, nicht die Gesamtheit abbildet.


----------

